# MF 135 no longer firing



## Brandonn (Oct 28, 2013)

I inherited an old MF135 (3 cylinder diesel model) with the purchase of my farm a year ago. 
The tractor was running perfectly for almost a year, however in the past month the tractor gradually lost power to the stage where it could hardly go up small inclines. 

It would start up 1st time and idle fine until i gave it some throttle, it would then splutter and puff white smoke and not run smoothly anymore.

As i am not a mechanic i asked around and was told to check the following:
- Fuel Tank: Taken off and cleaned thoroughly
- Pipes to fuel filters: cleaned
- Fuel filters: replaced both and bled them
- Pipes to and from the injector pump: cleaned and bled

Now that i clean all that is required and diesel is flowing it won't fire up at all. It turns over but just doesn't fire.

Any suggestions as to where to look next?


----------

